# Site Offers HDTV Deals, Cable Bundles



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Retail Bridge:


> In an effort to promote cable HD packages, Comcast, Time Warner Cable and Charter Communications have partnered on a new web site aimed at potential HDTV buyers. The site -- http://www.hdtvspecialoffer.com -- offers discounts on Panasonic HDTV displays when customers subscribe to high definition programming service from one of the site's cable company partners.
> 
> "In most cases individuals and families that are upgrading to high definition television are also upgrading their home entertainment services such as video, internet and voice," said Mark Weibel, executive VP of marketing with Broadband National, the marketing firm that is managing the site. "Partnering with these three companies has given us an opportunity to help the consumer with great offers on televisions and services in one location. Users can visit the website and check for 'triple play' bundles consisting of video, data and voice services and at the same time purchase the HDTV of their choice at a tremendous discount."
> 
> What kinds of deals are we talking about? As of this week, the site was offering a Panasonic TH-50PX75U 50-inch plasma HDTV for as low as $1,734.95 after rebates (MSRP $2,499.95) and a 32-inch TC-32LX70 LCD set for $574.95 (MSRP $999.95), each with free shipping. The amount saved depends on which service package the customer chooses.


www.TheRetailBridge.com - used with permission


----------

